# How long does it take to get to your livery yard?



## mandy4727 (28 September 2018)

If you are driving or walking for that matter. How long does it take to get to see to your horse? Not including people who have their horses at their own property. Do you think 17 mins or 7 miles is excessive? I know you have to consider what if there was an emergency but  I would like to think other livery owners and even yard owner for that matter could take over and help whilst you were on your way there. I know I would if it was someone else horse/pony.


----------



## claret09 (28 September 2018)

three miles so between five and eight minutes. I have had him up to ten miles away and hated it. I like being able to go, do him, pop home for lunch and go back


----------



## be positive (28 September 2018)

I have my own yard and liveries who are based varying distances away, only 1 is within 5 miles during the daytime, 1 was in South Africa for several months so I am used to owners who cannot get here quickly in an emergency and as a YO I expect to take control and possibly make decisions before the owner could get here anyway, my first call would be to the vet, the 2nd to the owner in a real emergency as the few extra minutes could make all the difference.

So my point is whether the yard is going to be able to deal with an emergency properly being far more important than how near you are, if no one is there to find the injured horse it is irrelevant how long it takes for you to get there because you will not be informed there is a problem, so the priority would be a good yard with a sensible YO who is there most of the time.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (29 September 2018)

From home 7 minutes 
From work  1 minute (literally next door)

I do appreciate how lucky I am - last yard was 45 minutes away


----------



## HashRouge (29 September 2018)

Mine are 20 mins away, which is about twice as far as I'm entirely happy with. However, the YO lives just down the lane from the yard and is happy/ competent to deal with emergencies.


----------



## Mahoganybay (29 September 2018)

My yard is just less than 2 miles, takes me 5 mins to drive and about 20 mins to walk if I go straight up the road. I can however walk a scenic route with the dog which takes me 40 mins. 

I do go up twice a day, sometimes three. I suppose it depends on how often you go. I was on a yard about 7 miles away, but only went once per day, after work.


----------



## meleeka (29 September 2018)

1 mile by car. I could probably walk in 10. 
I like being up the road. Iâ€™m not on a yard but a collection of fields. Iâ€™m closest out of everyone so occasionally get calls for the others if thereâ€™s a problem. 
7 miles wouldnâ€™t bother me if they were on part/full livery and I wasnâ€™t doing it twice a day. Iâ€™d also be happier if it was a nice drive, not through a town.


----------



## Leo Walker (29 September 2018)

11miles and 18mins away. I only have to go once a day, my YM is much closer and someone lives on site so its fine. Its more than worth it to me for 24/7 turnout, huge driving field and a small friendly yard.


----------



## mairiwick (29 September 2018)

It's just under 11 miles for me and takes anything from 15 to 30 mins depending on time of day! It's the edge of my limits but as she's on part livery there it's not often I'm up more than once a day.


----------



## webble (29 September 2018)

6 min by car 22 to run


----------



## JFTDWS (29 September 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			11miles and 18mins away. I only have to go once a day, my YM is much closer and someone lives on site so its fine. Its more than worth it to me for 24/7 turnout, huge driving field and a small friendly yard.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to this - well, similar distance, but more like 25 minutes drive.  And similar reasons - lots of turnout, grass livery for the ponies, and really excellent hacking.  Plus it's better located for competing etc.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (29 September 2018)

For the past few months 14 miles..25 minutes drive but from tomorrow 6 miles and 10 minutes drive...much better.


----------



## SpringArising (30 September 2018)

Mine's 15 miles away, which takes from 15-40 minutes depending on the traffic through town. 

I don't feel like it's far, but then again I haven't liveried close to home for about 10 years so it's just become normal!

I'd rather be somewhere further away with good facilities than five mins and nothing.


----------



## Pippity (1 October 2018)

My yard's about eight miles away and takes anywhere from 20-45 minutes depending on traffic. I live in the town centre so any yard with decent turnout is that sort of distance.


----------



## Ruftysdad (2 October 2018)

2 minutes at the moment but horse moving to Retirement Livery on Sunday and then it will be 20 minutes. At least I will not have to go twice a day


----------



## Alibear (2 October 2018)

5 miles and 11 minutes by car from home and 4.5 miles 9 minutes from work.  She's on full livery so only go once a day.


----------



## Fiona (2 October 2018)

They are at home now, but I've been on various livery yards in the past.....

1. 10 min bike ride, 1 mile, 5 min in car (left because there was no winter turnout, but it was v useful before I had a car)
2. 10 min car journey, 5 miles (left to move to part livery once I started working full time)
3. 10 min car journey, 4 miles (left to move to yard with better facilities)
4. 20 min car journey, 9 miles (left to move horses home)

5. 40 min car journey, 20 miles (on a temporary basis while hubby recovered from an operation)

All were very doable, except for number 5, but it was however on my way home from work so it was fine short term on part livery.

FIona


----------



## DressageCob (4 October 2018)

15 minutes driving from my house to my yard. 
90 - 120 minutes driving from my work to my yard.


----------



## timbobs (4 October 2018)

5 miles which takes about 10 minutes. About 45mins from work, but I have to pretty much drive past the yard to get home so nice and easy!


----------



## Nayumi1 (5 October 2018)

Mine is 3 miles away so roughly 5 minutes depending on traffic.


----------



## debbielinder (27 October 2018)

it takes me around 8 minutes its one junction down the motorway. i can walk it in about 50 minutes to an hour but that is cutting though a country park and would be a bit of a long route.


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 October 2018)

Ruftysdad said:



			2 minutes at the moment but horse moving to Retirement Livery on Sunday and then it will be 20 minutes. At least I will not have to go twice a day
		
Click to expand...

You decided to retire him I remember your post asking about it, I hope his happy and it works out for you.


----------



## Ruftysdad (27 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			You decided to retire him I remember your post asking about it, I hope his happy and it works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

I found a yard where my friend keeps her horse. Out every day and in at night. He has  settled really well.Thanks for asking


----------



## littlemissm12 (27 October 2018)

Ours is 5 min down the road! Basically same village!


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 October 2018)

Ruftysdad said:



			I found a yard where my friend keeps her horse. Out every day and in at night. He has  settled really well.Thanks for asking
		
Click to expand...

Glad you found somewhere suitable for him, are you thinking of getting another for riding or are you not that bothered?


----------



## skint1 (27 October 2018)

Driving from home 6 miles approx 1 episode of the Archers (so maybe 12-13 mins)


----------



## brighteyes (27 October 2018)

Wow! How are you!


----------



## Ruftysdad (29 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			Glad you found somewhere suitable for him, are you thinking of getting another for riding or are you not that bothered?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Pinkyboots
Hung up my riding boots as too old and arthritic now. Sad as I have ridden for 62 years


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 October 2018)

Ruftysdad said:



			Hi Pinkyboots
Hung up my riding boots as too old and arthritic now. Sad as I have ridden for 62 years
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame sorry to hear that


----------

